# Chicken or Beef?



## Trip (Oct 2, 2003)

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## Arden (Oct 2, 2003)

It's what's for dinner...


----------



## Sogni (Oct 2, 2003)




----------



## Trip (Oct 2, 2003)

Chicken with mexican rice is what I had for dinner. Yum.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2003)

can we make a both option?


----------



## Trip (Oct 2, 2003)

no.


----------



## macidiot (Oct 2, 2003)

I love chicken... But I love beer more better!


----------



## Cat (Oct 3, 2003)

Where's the "Brussels Sprouts" option?


----------



## edX (Oct 3, 2003)

i'll have a little of both please. 

oh, and feel free to add some shrimp or lobster while you're at it.


----------



## Randman (Oct 3, 2003)

Some cafe, you can only pick one?


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Trip (Oct 3, 2003)

The choice "Meat? What's That?" choice was for all the vegetarians.  Can't have both...it takes away the fun. Choose the one you prefer MOST.


----------



## pds (Oct 3, 2003)

No!


----------



## nervus (Oct 3, 2003)

Can I get a portion of fried fish plz?  

Greetings
nervus


----------



## nervus (Oct 3, 2003)

Or better yet .... raw fish ('haring')  

Greetings
nervus


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 4, 2003)

Fish to vote ...


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2003)

Ah no! No more!!!


----------



## nervus (Oct 5, 2003)

Trip , if you have anything in common with your avatar you should love fisssh  

Greetings
nervus


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2003)

Pasta for me


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 5, 2003)

Happy now Chevy?


----------



## chevy (Oct 5, 2003)

Next week-end...

can you move my voice from fish to pasta ?

Tx


----------



## toast (Oct 6, 2003)

Beef rules.


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

And it's winning, woot...

G, you're going to piss off Trip if you keep modifying his poll.


----------



## Cat (Oct 7, 2003)

Maybe you could add an option for organic / ecological / biological / wossname food ...


----------



## Arden (Oct 7, 2003)

Or "I am a robot/cybernetic organism/Borg and I recharge/get maintenance work/regenerate"!


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 7, 2003)

Hehe! The next time in the plane i try to order Cyborg food..


----------



## Arden (Oct 8, 2003)

LOL, it took me longer to find the pictures for this than to actually put it together.

Also keep in mind that it's 4:30 in the morning as I type, and made, this...


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 11, 2003)

is ot just me or dose this strangly look like the out come of the california racall election (beef being arnold and chicken)

bite me... it's 1 in the morning


----------



## Arden (Oct 11, 2003)

I think you're imagining things.  But in the meantime, you can bite my Data picture...


----------



## nervus (Oct 12, 2003)

> this strangly look like the out come of the california racall election



Nope, it aint fishy enough  

Greetings
nervus


----------



## Trip (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *G, you're going to piss off Trip if you keep modifying his poll.   *



Too late.


----------



## Arden (Oct 13, 2003)

Well then modify it back or something!


----------

